# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Von Montag bis Sonntag…und was dahintersteckt

## Joseph

Zunächst muss ich mich entschuldigen, dass ich länger in diesem Thread nichts gepostet habe, aber im Moment habe ich sehr wenig Zeit, da meine nächste Reise nach Ostasien bevorsteht und noch so viel zu tun ist…

Die Idee mit den Wochentagen kam mir durch eine Bemerkung von odd, der bezüglich ?????? meinte, beim Lernen von Wochentagen könne man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen…Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob diese Ausführungen zu weit gehen für dieses Forum, und dadurch uninteressant werden…Es ist für mich nicht leicht, die Balance zu halten zwischen „zu wenig“, was keinem etwas brächte, und „sehr viel“, was für Manche zu hochgestochen sein mag… Naja, ich versuch’s mal:

?????????  (etwa: wanjan) = *Montag.*
Das Wort ??????  (etwa: jan) bedeutet eigentlich „scheinend, glänzend“. 
Es gab in Bengalen eine Chandradynastie, die Herrscher nannten sich also „die Glänzenden“. Bekannt ist aus der Geschichtsschreibung auch Chandragupta, der nach Alexanders Tod gegen die Mazedonier kämpfte und in die westliche Geschichtsschreibung als Sandracottus einging. In Indien ist zudem Chandra ein häufiger Vorname.

Da der Mond in der Nacht „der Glänzende“ ist, heißt ????????????  (etwa: daophrajan) der Mond.

????????? (etwa: wanangkaan) = *Dienstag.*
Wenn man an die letzte erfassbare Wurzel von ?????? geht, so findet man im Sanskrit angarata, ‚agni’ heißt Feuer (man vergleiche lateinisch ‚ignis = Feuer), rata heißt „die Zeit des…“ Die Urbedeutung von ‚angarata“ ist ‚Holzkohle’, und da man die das bloße Auge rötliche Farbe des Mars als auf Feuer beruhend deutete, ist „angkara“ eine Bezeichnung für den Planeten Mars. 

Folgerichtig heißt im Thai ???????????? (etwa: daophraangkaan) der Mars.

Unser ‚Dienstag’ hat mit Mars nichts zu tun, wohl aber findet man diese Beziehung in deren europäischen Sprachen, z.B. franz. ‚mardi’ = Marstag.

?????? (etwa: wanputt) = *Mittwoch.* 
Im Thai muss man unterscheiden zwischen dem Wörtern ???? und ??? : beide werden gleich ausgesprochen, etwa: putt“. Das erste Wort bedeutet Buddha, das zweite jedoch (Planet) Merkur. ?????? bedeutet also ‚Merkurtag’. Dazu kann man das Französische „mercredi“ vergleichen, was genau dasselbe bedeutet. 

‚Merkur’ als Planet wird ????????? (etwa: daophraputt) genannt. 

???????? (etwa: wanpharöh-had) = *Donnerstag*
ist eine Abkürzung von ???????? (etwa: pharöh-hadsabodii). In Indien war ‚Brihas-pati’ einer der sieben Weisen, denen viele Hymnen des Rigveda zugeschrieben werden. In der Mythologie ist er eine Art Gottheit, ein Mittler zwischen den Göttern und Menschen, der die Menschen gegen die Götter vertritt. In der astronomischen Personifizierung ist er eine Regent des Planeten Jupiter, bzw. der Planet Jupiter selbst. 

???????? heißt also eigentlich  ‚Jupitertag’

Wieder gibt es eine Parallelität im Französischen: ‚jeudi’ = Tag des Jupiter.

???????? (etwa: wansugg) = *Freitag.* 
ist der Name des Planeten Venus. Meint man den Planeten, sagt man ??????????? (etwa: daophrasugg). Im Sankrit hieß der Planet ‚sukra’.

‚Freitag’ bezieht sich bei uns auf die germanische Göttin Freya, aber im Französischen heißt es wieder „vendredi“ = Tag der Venus.

????????  (etwa: wansau) = *Samstag.*
??????????? (etwa: daophrasau) = Planet Saturn, ‚wansau’ bedeutet also Saturntag. Im Sanskrit hieß der Planet ‚saura’. 

Hier findet sich eine Parallele im Englischen „saturday“.


?????????? (etwa: wan-ahthidd) = *Sonntag.*
Im Thai gibt es drei Worte für „Sonne“
1) ????????????? (etwa: daopraahtidd) . Im Sanskrit gab es aditya, was damals auch ‚Sonne’ bedeutete und als aus ‚a’ = ‚nicht’ und ‚ditya’ = ‚steht’ bestehend gedeutet wird. ‚aditya’ heiße, so wird behauptet, ‚die, die nicht stehen bleibt’. Was ja auf die Sonne zutrifft.
??????? (etwa: ahthidd) beideutet auch ‚Woche’, z.B. 3 Wochen = ?????????? (etwa: saamahthidd).
2) ?????? (etwa: suriya) ist ein ‚höheres’, eleganteres Wort für Sonne und kommt in Bedeutungen wie „Solarsystem vor), aber nicht in der einfachen Sprache
3) ????? (etwa: dtawan). Es ist verlockend, anzunehmen, das Wort stamme von ????? (etwa: dtaawan) = Auge des Tages. Möglicherweise ist das jedoch nur Volksetymologie und zu vordergründig gedacht (also falsch). 
????? wird am häufigsten in den Ausdrücken ???????? und ??????? (etwa: dtawanoog bzw. dawandtog) gebraucht, wörtlich „die Sonne kommt heraus’ und „die Sonne fällt“, für ‚Osten’ und ‚Westen’.

Joseph

----------


## erklaerbaer

> Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob diese Ausführungen zu weit gehen für dieses Forum, und dadurch uninteressant werden…Es ist für mich nicht leicht, die Balance zu halten zwischen „zu wenig“, was keinem etwas brächte, und „sehr viel“, was für Manche zu hochgestochen sein mag


Zwei Bitten:

1. Nicht aufhören
2. Nicht nachlassen

Finde Deine Beiträge einfach nur  ::  

Sehr schön dargestellt finde ich den Vergleich zwischen den europäischen und thailändischen Wochentagnamen.

----------


## odd

Freut mich, dass meine Beiträge ab und zu auch einmal etwas positives bewirken

----------


## Samuianer

@Joseph: "Dtaawan" ist sicher ebenfalls von dem sanskrit wort, das die Sonne als "Auge des Universums" (in den Veden)  bezeichnet. Der Gebrauch dieses Begriffes kommt haeufig vor.

"Suriya" ist mir von "Suriyanamaskar" - "Begruessung der Sonne" - eine Yogadisziplin, bekannt.

Querverbindungen und Wortstamm werden immer wieder auf Sanskrit zurueck fuehren, da die Region halt stark unter dem Einfluss der indischen Kultur stand.

(Siehe Khmereinfluss, Angkor Wat  =Hindueinfluss)

----------

